# What's the NIC speed on the Roamio?



## itguy2016 (Sep 10, 2015)

I have all Cat6a in my home. I also have a 500Mbps internet pipe and all Gbe switches throughout.

Currently I have 2 Premiers in the home which I find really slow and annoying in regards to the menus and netflix. I've been thinking of upgrading them however I read some people claim the Roamio has only a 10/100 ethernet, but some specs list it as having a 10/100/1000.

Since I have 500Mbps right now, and probably 1Gb within a year - I really need a 10/100/1000 ether capable device. I can't imagine them putting a crappy 10/100 into a newer device but still - I need some data if possible.

Thanks


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

The Roamio basic and Roamio OTA are 10/100.
The Roamio plus & Roamio Pro are 10/100/1000.

Go to the specification section for more.
https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio#/roamio


----------



## itguy2016 (Sep 10, 2015)

worachj said:


> The Roamio basic and Roamio OTA are 10/100.
> The Roamio plus & Roamio Pro are 10/100/1000.
> 
> Go to the specification section for more.
> https://www.tivo.com/shop/roamio#/roamio


Pretty disgusting they put a 10/100 in a newer device.

I'll never understand why companies do this - especially with everyone on 1/100/1000 internal networks, and people by the thousands getting 100Mbps+ internet connections.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

The speed matters very little- with the 10/100 you can stream without any hesitation. In short, its fast enough so why sweat it?


----------



## 1985BearsFan (Sep 15, 2013)

itguy2016 said:


> Pretty disgusting they put a 10/100 in a newer device.
> 
> I'll never understand why companies do this - especially with everyone on 1/100/1000 internal networks, and people by the thousands getting 100Mbps+ internet connections.


I had the same concern/disappointment as you about the base Roamio; however, the general consensus was that the gigabit ethernet doesn't make much of a difference with a TiVo. Check out this thread for more information: http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=531656


----------



## jonw747 (Aug 2, 2015)

itguy2016 said:


> Pretty disgusting they put a 10/100 in a newer device.
> 
> I'll never understand why companies do this - especially with everyone on 1/100/1000 internal networks, and people by the thousands getting 100Mbps+ internet connections.


Cutting costs of course. If you want more features, there's always the Plus & Pro.


----------



## hoyalawya (Sep 8, 2015)

The basic Roamio has only 4 tuners. With three minis connected and the main box on streaming video through an app, you likely will never go over 80 Mbps (if that). So why sweat it? The only negative I can think of is the blinking light on your network switch will be yellow instead of green on the ports that the Tivo devices are connected to.


----------



## gespears (Aug 10, 2007)

hoyalawya said:


> The only negative I can think of is the blinking light on your network switch will be yellow instead of green on the ports that the Tivo devices are connected to.


That's not a negative, it's designed that way so you'll know which ports are the TiVo's.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

hoyalawya said:


> The basic Roamio has only 4 tuners. With three minis connected and the main box on streaming video through an app, you likely will never go over 80 Mbps (if that). So why sweat it? The only negative I can think of is the blinking light on your network switch will be yellow instead of green on the ports that the Tivo devices are connected to.


Average cable show is 12-15Mbps, so 3 streams would only require 45Mbps tops. The only way you'd really exceed the 100Mbps port is if you had a bunch of Minis all playing recorded streams simultaneously. And I believe TiVo imposes a hard limit on that to prevent running up against network issues, so I don't think that's even possible.

The only place the gigabit port really matters is when transferring a video to/from a PC using TiVoToGo. Otherwise 100Mbps is plenty for typical usage.

Although I do wonder how much they really save in manufacturing costs by doing this. The new Apple TV is only 10/100 too. Wonder why they wouldn't just include gigabit when there are gigabit switches on Amazon for <$10.


----------



## rsamos (Aug 20, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> ...
> 
> Although I do wonder how much they really save in manufacturing costs by doing this. The new Apple TV is only 10/100 too. Wonder why they wouldn't just include gigabit when there are gigabit switches on Amazon for <$10.


Ultimately, if all you can do is run four streams @ 15Gb (even 20Gb) each, what would be the advantage of a Gigabit interface even if it only cost a buck more?


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> The only place the gigabit port really matters is when transferring a video to/from a PC using TiVoToGo. Otherwise 100Mbps is plenty for typical usage.


Is the CPU in the Roamio finally fast enough to handled a transfer at greater than 100 mbits? I haven't benchmarked mine, but I know the older TiVos couldn't come close to saturating their 10/100 network link because of CPU processing (IIRC related to the on-disk encryption)


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Jonathan_S said:


> Is the CPU in the Roamio finally fast enough to handled a transfer at greater than 100 mbits? I haven't benchmarked mine, but I know the older TiVos couldn't come close to saturating their 10/100 network link because of CPU processing (IIRC related to the on-disk encryption)


The Plus/Pro can do 190-ish over ethernet.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Plus/Pro can do 190-ish over ethernet.


Even the basic Roamio can hit the 100Mbps when sending programs to my PC with Desktop.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Jonathan_S said:


> Is the CPU in the Roamio finally fast enough to handled a transfer at greater than 100 mbits? I haven't benchmarked mine, but I know the older TiVos couldn't come close to saturating their 10/100 network link because of CPU processing (IIRC related to the on-disk encryption)


Yes, I've hit over 220Mb/s transfer rates from my Roamio Pro(as shown in the transfer history). When in standby without the tuners buffering. With the tuners buffering it's typically around 190Mb/s or lower.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So it seems some of the limit is imposed by HDD access times anyway.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> The Plus/Pro can do 190-ish over ethernet.





JoeKustra said:


> Even the basic Roamio can hit the 100Mbps when sending programs to my PC with Desktop.





aaronwt said:


> Yes, I've hit over 220Mb/s transfer rates from my Roamio Pro(as shown in the transfer history). When in standby without the tuners buffering. With the tuners buffering it's typically around 190Mb/s or lower.


Thanks guys.


----------



## tivonaute (May 6, 2015)

rsamos said:


> Ultimately, if all you can do is run four streams @ 15Gb (even 20Gb) each, what would be the advantage of a Gigabit interface even if it only cost a buck more?


How about transferring recordings ? This would clearly benefit from the higher speed. I can not even saturate my 802.11n(5Ghz) wireless network with 100Mbps. (250Mbps actual speed)


----------



## kherr (Aug 1, 2006)

Dan203 said:


> So it seems some of the limit is imposed by HDD access times anyway.


I can hit 117MBps transfers from my computer to NAS. And yes that's Bytes .... so a SATA hard drive can use a Gb connection ..


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kherr said:


> I can hit 117MBps transfers from my computer to NAS. And yes that's Bytes .... so a SATA hard drive can use a Gb connection ..


Of course. Just about any low rpm hard has greater than GigE transfer rates nowadays. I'll hit those speeds transferring to my WD 6TB green drive from another pc. The GigE connection is the bottle neck. I'll easily exceed GigE speeds when transferring from my internal SSDs to that 6TB drive.


----------

